
Why I wrote The Geek Atlas - MaysonL
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/05/why-i-wrote-geek-atlas.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I want a copy, and I want a copy _now_.

~~~
jgrahamc
The book will be available on June 3.

